
Learn Front&Back end webdev or Back end for Devops – which is better for remote? - 9039039
Im currently learning frontend but i stopped because i felt like, employability-wise, backend skills are a better option due to the easier transition into devops&#x2F;cloud. but then people suggested fullstack is just as good (front+back) for remote employability. so i am not sure if i shoould continue learning frontend or if i should jump to python in the backend? keep in mind, i am from a developing country
======
saltcod
Is it frontend or backend problems that keep you awake in the half hour or so
before you fall asleep? Which gets you out of bed early the next morning?

Truly think about this, and I think you'll have your answer. There's lots of
jobs at the moment for both tracks.

~~~
9039039
this is such a great answer. thank you, i'll really think about this!

------
brudgers
Random advice from the internet. Just finish. Then learn the other. Good luck.

